
Windows 10 Without the Cruft: Windows 10 LTSB (Long Term Servicing Branch) - aq3cn
http://www.howtogeek.com/273824/windows-10-without-the-cruft-windows-10-ltsb-explained/
======
aq3cn
It's a pretty good reason to stay away from anything proprietary. Otherwise,
bloat will be enforced on us with my own money and no given control to remove
it. It's a 21st century!!

